# Live well help....



## Joeseminole18 (Feb 26, 2003)

Ok, making a trip out to Destin/Ft. Walton Beach in Jan. for some deep sea fishing. Last time I went out of Port Canaveral I made the mistake of not going with any sabiki rigs and no small live well. Well, I wont make that mistake again. I've got my Penn GT320 combo with 50lb spiderwire, so I'm all set there. I'll pick up a smaller Penn or two for the sabiki rigs and the Okaloosa Pier. 
So here's the dillema, what do I do about a live well. I'm going to need one for the deep sea fishing, and for the pier. I've seen everything from a cooler to a small garbage can suggested....but I'm not sure what to do. I'm also obviously going to need an aerator, and I know they have those made specifically for coolers, so I figured I'd just do that, but my question with that is what do I use for a power source. I really dont want to have to buy a battery charger and lug that around....so any suggestions??


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Hey Joe,

All I use is a five gallon bucket and a "BUBBLES" brand aireator. Two D size batteries will run the pump for up to 30 hours. Got the pump at wallmart and the bucket was an old paint bucket. When choosing a bucket get one thats a dark coler....I think it helps keep the bait from stressing too much. I allso carry a back up aireator....bad thing if your pump goes out with a good mess of live bait.


----------



## Bruce (Aug 27, 2003)

*I agree.*

I agree with fat; a simple bucket and bubbles aerator is a very good setup for pier and surf fishing. If you are only fishing occasionally from a boat it will work there too.


----------



## sandcasting (Jan 25, 2003)

some combo kits are sold at the tackle shops where the bucket is insulated. it also has a lid that closes to keep the sun off the bait. the thing is like cocaine for shrimp. after a little while in the "cool bubbles" they are so active it is tough to fish them. at first they just constantly jump out of the water if under a cork. but it is a much more expensive set-up, maybe $40, when you can get a regular bucket and aerator for around $15. bring extra batteries.


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

*Live Well*

$22.00 Mr. Bubbles aerator..2 D batteries..five gallon bucket ..will last a few days..got a lot of use from my aerator this summer and never had one oz. of trouble...batteries do last a long time.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Just don't get the inside of the aerator wet. I did and ruined a brand new aerator. I use live bait a lot and the aerator and bucket usually works great. I may end up buying a combo sometime this year or next.


----------



## Joeseminole18 (Feb 26, 2003)

I have that already guys, and while that works well for small finger mullet and pilchards, it wont work for big spanish sardines and cigar minnows.....


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Hey Joe,

This is an idea I've been thinking about for a while but have not tried it. Go buy one of those 12 volt areators that are made for live wells for boats. Seen them at Wallmart. Mount that to a big cooler with caster wheels mounted to the cooler. Build a little shelf on the side for a 12 volt car battery. That should keep any large bait fish alive.

Or.....Do the same thing but use a sump pump(water pump). With a long intake hose to put in the water and a long discharge hose. That amount of fresh seawater running throught a cooler would keep any fish alive. Would probably need a weight on the intake hose to keep it in the water. This idea will work but will take alot of messing with and be more expensive. And I don't know how much a pump would cost or if you could power it with a battery. Just a thought. Let me know if this helps.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Use this in combination with a aerator 

Pemble-Halverson, Inc
W12291 820th Avenue
River Falls, WI 54022

OTABS http://www.pressenter.com/~dahalver/

http://www.magicproducts.com/aerobait.htm

http://www.frabill.com/portaerate.html#minolife


Wanna spend alota coin:









http://www.saltyair.net/prices.htm

Thats my .02


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I also take the aerator and put it in a large sandwich bag. Seal it and run the tubing out through a small hole. That really helps with the moisture problem.


----------



## Joeseminole18 (Feb 26, 2003)

I was thinking maybe a small trash can, maybe like 10 gallons or something....and then the cooler aerator from bass pro shops....

http://www.basspro-shops.com/servle...arClassCode=3&hvarSubCode=5&hvarTarget=browse

But then as far as a battery goes...I dont want something where I have to buy a battery charger, so I'm not real sure about that. 

Any suggestions as far as that goes?


----------



## Joeseminole18 (Feb 26, 2003)

Also, as far as Sabiki rigs go....just curious here....what size should I get for spanish sardines or cigar minnows....I'm thinking a size 6 hook, but I'm not sure....


----------



## wizardude (May 19, 2002)

*Best set up I've seen....*

For portable livewells, was using something along the lines of this:

Portable Power Station  

in conjunction with a small bilge pump set up for areation. Have seen different brands around town for about $45. Just plug your stuff in, take home and plug in, also charges through cig lighter going to different spots, if you do that. 

Seen them set up on small hand trucks, pier carts, or just carry bucket and Power station.

I built a livewell out of a 5 gal bucket (for my boat), fished the heat of summer, and could keep 15 dozen minnows alive "all" day.


----------



## redfishjoebob (Feb 10, 2003)

Hey there, haven't posted in a while, been too busy fishing. I built my own livewell from a 10 gallon igloo water cooler. drilled a hole in the side near the top big enough for the airline from my big bubbles air pump to fit in, added a longer length of airline so it could reach the bottom. Then put an air ring at the bottom insted of an airstone. it helps spread the air more. I bought the cooler at a garage sale for $1 so I couldn't pass it up. The thing that is good about it, especially here in Florida. I had four dozen shrimp in the middle of summer in the cooler for three days in the sun, Changed half the water once, and the all lived. I felt this was the way to go, I know it is a little bit big, but I can keep thredfin herring alive as well as many other baits, that can be problems in livewells. The trick is if you are using it over multiple days, they will stay alive. I hope this helps see ya 




Remember Two thirds of the Earth is covered by Water, So Two Thirds of our Time Should be Spent Fishing.


----------

